# Meat mixer question.



## Mofatguy (Aug 7, 2019)

I was just sitting here wondering if anyone has ever used a paint mixer on a drill to mix sausage meat with?

Wondering why it wouldn't work and be much cheaper than a mixer?

Thoughts?


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 7, 2019)

I used to use one to aerate my wort back when I was making home brew. The drill may not have enough torque to mix meat is the problem I see.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 7, 2019)

Mofatguy said:


> I was just sitting here wondering if anyone has ever used a paint mixer on a drill to mix sausage meat with?
> 
> Wondering why it wouldn't work and be much cheaper than a mixer?
> 
> Thoughts?


Some guys are using a paddle mixer , I always thought this was an interesting idea . 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-meat-mixer.107230/#post-640770


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2019)

I've got the small SS meat mixer from Cabela's and it does a really good job...  BUT...  It's a PITA to clean...


----------



## tallbm (Aug 7, 2019)

Mofatguy said:


> I was just sitting here wondering if anyone has ever used a paint mixer on a drill to mix sausage meat with?
> 
> Wondering why it wouldn't work and be much cheaper than a mixer?
> 
> Thoughts?



I do exactly like you are thinking :)

You would need a 10 amp corded drill that takes 1/2 inch bits.  Do not skimp and go with a drill that is under 10 amps!
Use a 46-48 inch aluminum cast sheet rock mud mixer ($28) for the "paddle".  Pay attention to the length being 46-48 inches.  If you get a shorter one be prepared to have an injured back as you are hunched way over mixing meat.






https://megadepot.com/product/kraft...MI87f_-rLx4wIVAf7jBx33RAOzEAQYAiABEgJ6uPD_BwE

I have a 2 bucket setup.

Go with one inexpensive but sturdy 5 gallon bucket with a large square (square is better than rectangular) piece of plywood bolted to the bottom of the 5 gallon bucket.  The plywood is what you will step on to keep the buckets from rotating.

Go with a 7 gallon food grade bucket and put it INSIDE of the 5 gallon bucket.  Glue or duct tape the two buckets together so they seem like a single bucket.
This 2 bucket setup keeps the inner bucket from spinning WHILE you work the drill and mix the meat :)

Now you have a setup where you can mix about 15-20 pounds of meat at a time in a few minutes and clean up is a BREEZE!!!!!
You simply throw meat and seasoning (usually mixed with liquid) into the bucket.  Step on the plywood base/foot, and use the 10amp corded drill with the paddle to mix by moving the paddle up and down and around with the meat.  Just don't overwork the drill... 15 pounds is easier on it than 20 pounds.

I used to have a box shaped paddle mixer like Dave's and was sooooo annoyed by the cleaning I got rid of it.  Also it was supposed to do 20 pounds at a time but only really did like 15-16 pounds so I couldn't even mix a full batch to fit into my stuffer which holds 20 pound!!!

This bucket drill and paddle setup is a major time saver which is super important when you are doing like 200 pounds of sausage.  It is super fast and easy to clean even if doing 10 pounds of sausage.

I hope this info helps! :)


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 7, 2019)

What Dave said, SS meat mixer they do work good but PITA to clean. Have the lg Cabelas grinder attached to it. Made easy work. Gave it to my brother(different city) to use. Paddle like tallbm shows, works good if enough moisture in your mix.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 7, 2019)

A couple of things I don't like about mixers  ... IMO it breaks the meat down even more than what your grinder did... So you will always have a fine grind even if you did a coarse grind ...  2nd... if your mixing cure in, there is always meat left in the corners that didn't get mixed in...  now when you clean all the meat out you get uncured meat mixed in...  for these two reasons (let alone the PITA to clean reason) I keep mixing by hand....


----------

